# AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit) - April 2006 - Full



## rajat22 (Dec 19, 2005)

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit, 64-bit) - July 2006 Update

AutoPatcher is a comprehensive collection of patches, addons and registry tweaks that give you peace of mind in the knowledge that your Windows system is up to date, even before you connect it to the Internet. AutoPatcher XP is an installation package designed for Windows XP to quickly patch a system with the most current updates and tweaks available, so you can update your system quick and easily and requires no user interaction once you have selected what to install. 

Just simply run this Application, and it will get your machine up to date in a matter of minutes so you can enjoy the better things in life instead of sitting afront of your computer and trying to figure out which update is right for you. The stability and the usability of this program is also excellent. Thanks to its slick GUI and its easy to use interface, updating your machine is a snap! 

This release is based on the all-new AutoPatcher 5.0. Although it was made with Windows XP SP2 English in mind, it will load on any (English) Windows version, showing only the items which match the running environment. 

Homepage - *www.autopatcher.com/

Download AutoPatcher XP July 2006 Update - 42.3 MB 
*download.softpedia.ro/software/OS ...s_enhance/AutoPatcher_XP_Jul06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Jul06_ENU_Update.exe
Download AutoPatcher XP June 2006 Update - 48 MB
*download.softpedia.ro/software/OS ENHANCE/AutoPatcher_XP_Jun06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.com/software/os_enhance/AutoPatcher_XP_Jun06_ENU_Update.exe
Download AutoPatcher XP May 2006 Update - 17 MB

Mirror
*download.softpedia.com/software/os_enhance/AutoPatcher_XP_May06_ENU_Update.exe
Download AutoPatcher XP April 2006 Full - 225 MB
*download.softpedia.ro/software/OS ENHANCE/AutoPatcher_XP_Apr06_ENU_Full.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.com/software/os_enhance/AutoPatcher_XP_Apr06_ENU_Full.exe
Use Right-click on Download Link and "Save Target As..."

Download all Releases from Mirrors provided by Devster
*ap.watchin.me.uk/releases.php
-----------------------------------------------------------------

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (64-bit) - June 2006
*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=412735
-----------------------------------------------------------------

All downloads for XP/ 2000/ 2003 and List of Changes
*www.autopatcher.com/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 19, 2005)

why do u create a new thread all time... jus update the previous thread with the topic "All Autopatcher Updats Here"


----------



## abhinav (Dec 24, 2005)

Yeh right said. QWERTYMANIAC


----------



## rajat22 (Jan 16, 2006)

JANUARY UPDATE IS HERE.
Original link....edited


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2006)

hay... anyone tried the x64 version of autopatcher??


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Need HELP in download*

Hey I'm kinda newbie I just clicked your link and it says password required to download. Can anyone tell me what kinda password does it need to be downloaded?


----------



## rajat22 (Feb 16, 2006)

February 2006 Update available


----------



## rajat22 (Apr 18, 2006)

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit) - April 2006 - Full, Lite & Update

Submitted


----------



## LegendKiller (Apr 18, 2006)

nice post,rajat,thanks!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 26, 2006)

This release will screw up those systems having the uxtheme.dll patched.Spent the last half-hour finding what messed up my Flyakite OSX installation.Turns out it was a particular hotfix.


----------



## rajat22 (May 15, 2006)

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit) - May 2006 - Update  Posted


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit, 64-bit) - June 2006 - Update*

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit, 64-bit) - June 2006 - Update

Released


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 19, 2006)

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit, 64-bit) - July 2006 Update

RELEASED.


----------

